# Bollards



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone know if there is any bonding or grounding requirements for steel bollards installed near electrical equipment ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WronGun said:


> Anyone know if there is any bonding or grounding requirements for steel bollards installed near electrical equipment ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that equipment mentioned in 680?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know what 680 is, but it sounds really good


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

WronGun said:


> Anyone know if there is any bonding or grounding requirements for steel bollards installed near electrical equipment ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exposed electrical ?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

If it’s much of a bollard at all, it’s going to be a decent ground rod in and of itself.


----------



## Orthalion (Oct 8, 2021)

I was required to bond bollards that were inside of a ground grid around a pad mounted transformer.

No idea what the requirements south of the border are though


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

NEC wise there is a section about fencing and other metal in subs with exposed conductors, otherwise its usually specs or special circumstances, like static control, that would require it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Anyone know if there is any bonding or grounding requirements for steel bollards installed near electrical equipment ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you making lightning rods for? When the poco insists on them, do like me: Use a 4 sched 80 pvc, cut in half to 5 ft length, dig a 12" hole in the ground, drop in pipe and quickcrete, fill it sand first 3/4 the way up, then concrete for the top quarter, overfill the top and make a rounded top of the wet concrete. After the whole thing sets and dries, prime and paint it bright yellow, and add reflective tape spiraled all the way up and down. I have done this plenty and never got caught using pvc when they spec for it to be sched 80 GRC. After the smoke clears I go back and rock that pipe back and forth a few times, pull it out of the ground, dump the sand back in the hole, cut the top 1/4 off and throw into the dumpster or my trash can at home. The customer never want's it in their driveway anyway, but if it doesn't go in there will be no electrical power delivered to that service. I re-use the yellow pvc in 4 inch underground pvc runs underneath driveways.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I’ve drilled a hole through the metal bollard, slipped a rod through the hole and welded tied the ground wire to it and dropped it out through the bottom to the rod.
Then filled with concrete.

This keeps the concrete from being forced up during the winter and made me happy. 

It makes the engineer happy… But it wasn’t needed for its location.


----------

